# Pamela Anderson -Red Bikini Candids- [x10]



## Driver (11 Juli 2006)

​


----------



## AMUN (11 Juli 2006)

Sie ist absolut heiß und in rot gefällt sie mir noch besser! Danke für die tollen Hupen


----------



## MUZIC (11 Juli 2006)

Vielen vielen Dank


----------



## Driver (12 Juli 2006)

RickEee schrieb:


> In rot nicht schlecht ansonsten wird mir häufig schlecht wenn ich sie sehe ...


stimme dir zu Rick. die frau sieht schon ziemlich verbraucht aus, was ja auch kein wunder ist bei ihrem lebensstil.


----------



## schmalhans (12 Juli 2006)

ich finde sie super, weiß gar nicht was ihr gegen sie habt!
man darf nur keine großaufnahmen des gesichts anschauen,
denn sonst sieht man ihre durch recht tiefen falten im gesicht,
aber sie ist ja leider auch nicht mehr die jüngste


----------



## HEDpe (18 Juli 2006)

hals abwärts macht ihr keine andere was vor


----------



## Werderpower (22 Juli 2006)

hammer bilder einer geilen frau


----------



## Muli (22 Juli 2006)

Also ich muss sagen, dass ich von Ihrer damaligen Brustverkleinerung nich viel gemerkt habe ...  Danke für Pam ... ICh finde Sie immernoch spitze


----------



## Geo01 (25 Aug. 2006)

MEISTER schrieb:


> Sie ist absolut heiß und in rot gefällt sie mir noch besser! Danke für die tollen Hupen



also mir gefällt sie am besten in Natura ( mit den Sili-Kissen)

Danke


----------



## Mayo1304 (25 Aug. 2006)

Da hat der bikini schwer zu tragen


----------



## rasputin31 (28 Aug. 2006)

pamela werden wir noch sehen wenn sie 70 ist... danke


----------



## anonymousx (29 Aug. 2006)

Hot as always, thanks man!


----------



## Stachelruebe (29 Aug. 2006)

Boaaaahh !!! Die Pam !!! ^^ GeiL !!


----------



## kalzaar (18 Okt. 2006)

Find die Biulder auch recht schön, nur die Brüste sind mir persönlich zu groß


----------



## Fringson (18 Okt. 2006)

ich find trotz allem hat sie sich noch gut gehalten


----------



## icks-Tina (22 Okt. 2006)

gut getroffene Aufnahmen.... vielen Dank


----------



## Jay-Dee (1 Nov. 2006)

geil...danke für die bilder!!


----------



## night1974 (14 Nov. 2008)

Ich find die Frau einfach Hammer!!!


----------



## armin (14 Nov. 2008)

hier schaut sie toll aus und verbraucht kann man nicht auf Bildern sehen..


----------



## klicker1 (17 Nov. 2008)

immer noch gut...


----------



## KitKat_50 (17 Nov. 2008)

ich find auch, dass sie für ihr alter immer noch gut aussieht. aber ihr lebensstil macht sich schon bemerkbar ... leider


----------



## Hubbe (23 Dez. 2009)

Pam lass mich dein Slip richten.Hubbe


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2009)

:thx: dir für die feinen Pics von Pamela


----------



## golfaki (23 Dez. 2009)

Einfach hammer die Frau !


----------



## bigcox (24 Dez. 2009)

wirklich tolles bilder, danke


----------



## canil (20 Feb. 2010)

Vielen Dank für die schönen Pics von Pamela.


----------



## Beuteltierchen (30 Dez. 2015)

Der Bikini dürfte auch noch kleiner sein


----------

